# sbagliare / sbagliarsi



## itka

Questo verbo mi...sbaglia sempre !
Brian mi dice in un altro filo : 





> _sei sbagliando  --> ti sbagli _


Non so più cosa pensare. Io, ho sempre detto "sbagliare" (intransitivo). 
Poi ho saputo che esiste anche "sbagliarsi" tutte due le forme essendo valide.

A volte mi si dice questo è giusto, quello è falce... ma poi, un'altra volta è il contrario...

Qual'è per voi, la forma giusta, che viene usata il più delle volte ?


----------



## kap

Per me, "stai sbagliando" e "ti sbagli" sono equivalente. Posso citare esempi dove, a mio parere, il senso è identico:

Ti sei sbagliato strada.
Hai sbagliato strada.

Comunque, ci sono casi in cui non potresti usare entrambi:

Hai sbagliato l'operazione di matematica.
---

Hanno sbagliato risposta.
---

Hanno sbagliato nel dare la risposta.
Si sono sbagliati nel dare la risposta.

Più chiaro?
kap


----------



## brian

Scusa itka, volevo farti notare che avevi sbagliato D) il costrutto progressivo, che si costruisce con _stare_, non con _essere_, allora avresti dovuto dirlo così: _*stai* sbagliando_.

Poi non so perché ma mi sembrava più naturale in quel caso _ti sbagli_ invece di _(ti) stai sbagliando_. Però ripensandoci, non fa tanta differenza, e mi sa che la mia risposta non era del tutto chiara. In effetti, se non sbaglio, sono corrette tutte le seguenti frasi:

_Sbagli
Ti sbagli
Stai sbagliando
Ti stai sbagliando_

...solo che io ho la tendenza ad usare l'una o l'altra a seconda del contesto, e non saprei spiegarti il perché oppure se faccia una differenza (esclusi i casi da kap menzionati, in cui non sono intercambiabili).


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Dipende dal senso della frase... Se dopo il verbo inserisci un complemento oggetto dire "Ti stai sbagliando strada" suona malaccio, e si tratta più di uno slang che di un italiano corretto, credo. il "ti" va inserito se vuoi rendere il verbo riflessivo, come nel caso "ti stai sbagliando"... Però se si tratta di un errore che viene fatto a te tipo "mi ha sbagliato il disegno/il colore dei capelli blablabla" la particella di complemento di termine va più che bene =)


----------



## Necsus

Direi che 'ti sei sbagliato strada' o 'ti stai sbagliando strada' _suonano male_ perché sono... errate! Le uniche versioni corrette della frase in oggetto, a mio avviso, sono 'hai sbagliato strada' e 'stai sbagliando strada'. Infatti, mentre _sbagliare_ può essere sia intransitivo che transitivo, _sbagliarsi_ è esclusivamente un verbo _intransitivo_ pronominale (e non genericamente riflessivo, ma è una vecchia questione...), quindi non può reggere direttamente un oggetto (strada). E viene per lo più usato quando il significato è _giudicare in modo non corrispondente alla realtà, ingannarsi nel giudizio_.


----------



## brian

Hai ragione, Necus. Io però mi riferivo alla frase di itka, che non contiene alcun oggetto diretto:

_Sbagli.
Ti sbagli.
Stai sbagliando.
Ti stai sbagliando._

Così sono corrette tutte e quattro, vero? Mi sono deciso per _ti sbagli_ perché... boh.. mi suona meglio rispetto alle altre frasi (almeno in questo contesto).  Forse sono solo io che la vedo così però...


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

Be', sì =)


----------



## brian

Scusa DigitalepurpureA, ho aggiunto due frasi alla fine del mio post...non so se le hai viste. A che cosa si riferisce il tuo "sì"?


----------



## DigitalepurpureA

No, avevo letto il post prima della modifica, quando diceva "Così sono corrette tutte e quattro, vero?"


----------



## Necsus

brian8733 said:


> Hai ragione, Necus. Io però mi riferivo alla frase di itka,
> [...]
> Così sono corrette tutte e quattro, vero?


Naturalmente sì, ça va sans dire, monsieur Brian.
(e io mi riferivo ai post di kap e DigitalepurpureA )


----------



## itka

Grazie mille a tutti ! 
Provero' di ricordarmi sta volta come funziona quel maledetto verbo !


----------



## Necsus

Già che ci siamo, te ne dico un altro paio, di verbi antipatici, itka: '_provare *a*_ (ricordare)', _'cercare/tentare *di*_ (ricordare)'. 

(e _stavolta_ si scrive di solito tutto attaccato)


----------



## brian

E tanto per rendere questo thread un po' più italiano-francese, come si dice _sbagliare/sbagliarsi_ in francese? 

_sbagliare/sbagliarsi = se tromper
(ti) sbagli = tu te trompes
hai sbagliato strada = tu t'es trompé de rue_

Comme ça?


----------



## itka

_sbagliare/sbagliarsi = se tromper
(ti) sbagli = tu te trompes
hai sbagliato strada = tu t'es trompé de rue/de route_Voilà c'est ça ! Très bien.

Grazie, necsus. Non scrivo più niente in italiano, oggi !


----------

